
Ask HN: Recommended Products for Home Office? – Dec 2017 - PaulMest
My business had a good year and I have some extra budget I&#x27;d like to spend to upgrade my home office and to help reduce taxes. Any suggestions on what to spend it on?<p>1) Sit-to-stand desk?<p>2) Monitors for MacBook Pros? Boom arms?<p>3) Shared storage solution (e.g. a NAS with RAID 5)? What types of hard drives should I put into it?<p>4) ~55&quot;-65&quot; that I can easily use as a projector for metrics? Should I get an Apple TV? ChromeCast? Something else?<p>5) What are some other great gadgets to improve a home office?
======
PaulMest
Currently these are my choices...

1) Fully Jarvis sit-to-stand desk with rolling casters

2) LG 27UD88-W - 27" 4k Monitor [https://www.amazon.com/LG-
Electronics-27UD88-W-LED-Lit-Monit...](https://www.amazon.com/LG-
Electronics-27UD88-W-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B01CDYB0QS)

I was thinking about getting the LG UltraFine 5k, but it seems like there are
mixed reviews on it. Hopefully Apple will come out with a better monitor in
2018 that will also charge my 15" MacBook Pro.

3) Synology 1517+ with 8GB of RAM [https://www.amazon.com/Synology-DS1517-8GB-
Disk-Station/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/Synology-DS1517-8GB-Disk-
Station/dp/B06Y4VFRQP) Haven't determined which hard disks yet. Will check the
latest Backblaze report. [https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-failure-
rates-q3-2...](https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-failure-
rates-q3-2017/)

4) Haven't looked into a TV yet

5) Already upgraded my router and modem...

Wireless router: [https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Nighthawk-X4S-R7800-100NAS-
Co...](https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Nighthawk-X4S-R7800-100NAS-
Compatible/dp/B0192911RA/)

Cable modem: [https://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-ARRIS-SURFboard-
SB820...](https://www.amazon.com/Next-Generation-ARRIS-SURFboard-
SB8200-DOCSIS/dp/B01N6SKK1G)

Blue Yeti microphone: [https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Yeti-USB-Microphone-
Blackout/dp/...](https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Yeti-USB-Microphone-
Blackout/dp/B00N1YPXW2/)

Considering getting a drone, too... but haven't researched that yet.

~~~
mcrider
The HP Envy is another great 4k monitor with USB-C and much cheaper the LG
models. Getting it working with a macbook can be extremely frustrating but
once you got it configured you can plug/unplug at will.

------
usaphp
I recently got this monitor arm by VIVO from amazon:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NH0HTM5/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01NH0HTM5/)

It is just $29 and the quality is decent and it holds my 32 inch 4K lg monitor
with no problem. There is a weight limit so check your monitor weight before
you purchase, but do NOT spend more than that on a monitor stand, most of them
are identical.

------
hkmurakami
Big fan of monitor arms. Get separate arms rather a dual arm setup if you use
multiple monitors. More range of angles available.

------
tedmiston
Philips Hue bulbs. Being able to finely control lighting and reduce glare was
big for me.

